# Our first good video



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

First
Our first video is complete. Its our intro video.
Like the style? I hope so. I spent months planning it. First videos should be along in a few weeks. Going to try and do one each month until we get really close to departure.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

We have 286 videos you can watch for free on YouTube. We do not even accept donations, let alone beg for other people to finance our cruise.

If you honestly want a critique of your work, make it available for people to see without first pledging money. If your work is good enough, you will earn - EARN - a little money from it.

*NOTE: I was first to jump on this thread with criticism of the OP. In the original post, asking for a critique of his work, the links sent me to a pay per view and subscription site. I found it insulting to be asked to pay for the privilege of providing critical analysis. The links have since been changed. Had the links that are displayed now been in the original post, I would not have made the comment I did *


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

You have a spelling error in your opening graphics.


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

And just what is a fusion of sailing anyway?


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

UnionPacific said:


> First
> Our first video is complete. Its our intro video.
> Like the style? I hope so. I spent months planning it. First videos should be along in a few weeks. Going to try and do one each month until we get really close to departure.


I'd like to know where your putting you GS on your vessel not alone getting it on and off. Are you on the Adventure Riders and Scuba Divers forum as well?

Clay AA3JY
R1200GS/A


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

therapy23 said:


> And just what is a fusion of sailing anyway?


Perhaps fusing it with poor spelling and fuzzy underwater photography, oh and riding a motorcycle carelessly.


----------



## smj (Jun 27, 2009)

If you would donate $5 to me per video, I would be happy to critique your boat and sailing ability for the sole purpose of helping you have a successful cruise. Hey, experience costs. First lesson, paint your mast!


----------



## goat (Feb 23, 2014)

Riding a motorcycle with SCUBA gear on, under a sailboat? I'll pay to watch that. 
Sounds like a hell of an expidition. Hey what do those squiggly red lines mean under the word expidition? 


goat


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

vega1860 said:


> We have 286 videos you can watch for free on YouTube. We do not even accept donations, let alone beg for other people to finance our cruise.
> 
> If you honestly want a critique of your work, make it available for people to see without first pledging money. If your work is good enough, you will earn - EARN - a little money from it.


Thanks for your input. We are doing it how we are doing it. All videos are free, and yes we accept donations. Thank you. I have seen your videos. They are quite slow paced, and quite boring. I hope I can entertain a younger generation then you guys are.

BTW because of your videos I have come to love the little vega, and have recommended her over many other pocket cruisers.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

therapy23 said:


> And just what is a fusion of sailing anyway?


A fusion of three sports. Sailing, adventure motorcycle touring, and diving. 


aa3jy said:


> I'd like to know where your putting you GS on your vessel not alone getting it on and off. Are you on the Adventure Riders and Scuba Divers forum as well?
> 
> Clay AA3JY
> R1200GS/A


I am not on the adventure riders forums, I am only on a commercial divers forums. The GS will be mounted aft, have not finalized location yet, tyres may need to come off each time.


Seaduction said:


> Perhaps fusing it with poor spelling and fuzzy underwater photography, oh and riding a motorcycle carelessly.


Yes, my underwater footage was lost when our external hard drive failed, Hope to have more to add as time goes on.



goat said:


> Riding a motorcycle with SCUBA gear on, under a sailboat? I'll pay to watch that.
> Sounds like a hell of an expidition. Hey what do those squiggly red lines mean under the word expidition?
> 
> 
> goat


Sony Vegas pro 12 does not have a spell checker to catch my bad typing skills. I will not be posting typing videos, thanks.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

smj said:


> If you would donate $5 to me per video, I would be happy to critique your boat and sailing ability for the sole purpose of helping you have a successful cruise. Hey, experience costs. First lesson, paint your mast!


If you donate $5 to me I'll get my clothes off and send you the video


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

smj said:


> First lesson, paint your mast!


Well under way. I am up to the first spreader now. Mast steps are being installed too as I go.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Mark, wouldn't you make more money sending a message like: "Send me $5 or I'll take my clothes off and send you the video"... Hey! Wait a minute! Isn't extortion illegal? Do I need to sic the postal inspectors on you?


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

UnionPacific said:


> A fusion of three sports. Sailing, adventure motorcycle touring, and diving.
> 
> I am not on the adventure riders forums, I am only on a commercial divers forums. The GS will be mounted aft, have not finalized location yet, tyres may need to come off each time.
> .


Commercial Divers

http://advrider.com/forums/

How are you to prevent your GS from not turning into 500 + lbs of corroded metal mounted on deck?


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

UnionPacific said:


> Thanks for your input. We are doing it how we are doing it. All videos are free, and yes we accept donations. Thank you. I have seen your videos. They are quite slow paced, and quite boring. I hope I can entertain a younger generation then you guys are.


Our videos were originally intended primarily for Laura's Mother so Hip Hop music and fast paced graphics would not be appropriate. That we have nine thousand subscribers and two million total views is quite a surprise, but we still make them mainly for Mom and other family members.

Depending on the charity of others is incompatible with our philosophy of self sufficiency. We view asking for donations on line as the modern form of standing on a street corner with a cardboard sign around your neck. Our generation was raised to believe that that sort of thing is unseemly. We do realize that this is not modern thinking and that your generation, by comparison, has no shame.

So Good Luck. Hope you can get enough other people to give you the money they work for so you can go on your cruise.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

vega1860 said:


> Our videos were originally intended primarily for Laura's Mother so Hip Hop music and fast paced graphics would not be appropriate. That we have nine thousand subscribers and two million total views is quite a surprise, but we still make them mainly for Mom and other family members.
> 
> Depending on the charity of others is incompatible with our philosophy of self sufficiency. We view asking for donations on line as the modern form of standing on a street corner with a cardboard sign around your neck. Our generation was raised to believe that that sort of thing is unseemly. We do realize that this is not modern thinking and that your generation, by comparison, has no shame.
> 
> So Good Luck. Hope you can get enough other people to give you the money they work for so you can go on your cruise.


I see that you see me as a beggar. Its an old fashion view that is incorrect.
People pay for TV, they can pay for a sailing video series. I guess you do not know the difference between a guy with a sign that says, "will work for money" and one that says "Need money"
If I have a sign it says, "free, take one, donations gladly accepted"

You may have 9000 subs, and that's great, but your not putting out new material any more. I am one of your subs, but I have not seen a video from you in a good long time.

Keep in mind I am not the only one here with a patreon video series. 
Have fun, and I hope you go sailing again.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

aa3jy said:


> Commercial Divers
> 
> ADVrider - Powered by vBulletin
> 
> How are you to prevent your GS from not turning into 500 + lbs of corroded metal mounted on deck?


The plan is lithium grease, and a cover. We will see if that works.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Tenoch said:


> You have a spelling error in your opening graphics.


I thought McDonalds was spelled right....??


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

UnionPacific said:


> I see that you see me as a beggar. Its an old fashion view that is incorrect.


I think I stipulated that we are old fashioned folks.



> People pay for TV, they can pay for a sailing video series. I guess you do not know the difference between a guy with a sign that says, "will work for money" and one that says "Need money"
> If I have a sign it says, "free, take one, donations gladly accepted"


Interesting business model. Hope it works out for you


> You may have 9000 subs, and that's great, but your not putting out new material any more. I am one of your subs, but I have not seen a video from you in a good long time.


Recent video uploads to Cruising Lealea:

February 22nd: Cruising Lealea : Captured Moments2 by Laura
February 18th 2015: Cruising Lealea-The Ala Wai Part 7
February 8th 2015: Cruising Lealea: Captured Moments by Laura
February 8th 2015: Cruising Lealea - The Ala Wai Part 6 
February 6th 2015: Cruising Lealea: February 6th 2015 (short)
January 31 2015: Cruising Lealea in Honolulu: The Ala Wai Part 5
January 26th 2015: Cruising Lealea in Honolulu: The Ala Wai Part 4
January 21st 2015: Cruising Lealea in Honolulu: The Ala Wai Part 3
January 5th 2015: Cruising Lealea in Honolulu: The Ala Wai Part 2

I guess, the day before yesterday is a good long time nowadays, and fact checking before you shoot off your mouth is such a bore.



> Keep in mind I am not the only one here with a patreon video series. .


Doesn't change my opinion.



> Have fun, and I hope you go sailing again.


I have a feeling that I will do a lot more sailing than you will in the years to come.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

vega1860 said:


> Our videos were originally intended primarily for Laura's Mother so Hip Hop music and fast paced graphics would not be appropriate. That we have nine thousand subscribers and two million total views is quite a surprise, but we still make them mainly for Mom and other family members.
> 
> Depending on the charity of others is incompatible with our philosophy of self sufficiency. We view asking for donations on line as the modern form of standing on a street corner with a cardboard sign around your neck. Our generation was raised to believe that that sort of thing is unseemly. We do realize that this is not modern thinking and that your generation, by comparison, has no shame.
> 
> So Good Luck. Hope you can get enough other people to give you the money they work for so you can go on your cruise.


asking for donations aside.. well first, nice vids.. I like he discussions between you and the wife, and the facts.. like the weather... or even the trash count you are talking about in this video from Oct. 11, 2011..

but back to donations --- do you or could you get some advertising $$$ from Google?

Edit: one thing I find troublesome with youtube -- i wish there was a way (or someone could tell me about it) to get to the first video and watch them in order


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

UnionPacific said:


> .....SNIP.....
> Sony Vegas pro 12 does not have a spell checker to catch my bad typing skills. I will not be posting typing videos, thanks.


We also use Sony to edit our videos, Youtube and full length DVDs, I type all text into a word processor first, then cut & past into Vegas, then Jill reviews it once more. The ONLY way I can get it correct as spelling is NOT MY strong point. 

I have to add a bit here........ 
We departed to go cruising full time in 2004. When we left the San Francisco Bay area many other boats departed around the same time. We also met many other cruisers along the way. One thing that became clear was that the boats with crews who were admitted "adrenaline junkies" never lasted long in the cruising life. All that we met lasted a year or less.

There ARE times when the pucker factor is high, but they are rare or caused by poor planning or decisions on the part of the crew. 

_Cruising should be entirely for pleasure, and when it ceases to be so it no longer makes sense. Of course those who want to beat out what little brains they have in a night thrash to windward should have a strong, stiff racing machine, a very expensive contraption, one which has sacrificed the best qualities of a cruiser. But the little yacht that can snuggle alongside of some river bank for the night and let its crew have their supper in peace while listening to the night calls of the whippoorwills will keep its crew much more contented. They will be particularly happy and contented when the evening rain patters on the deck and the coal-burning stove becomes the center of attraction. Then if you can lie back in a comfortable place to read, or spend the evening in pleasant contemplation of the next day's run, well, then you can say "This is really cruising." _

* L Francis Herreshoff *

Greg


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

UnionPacific said:


> Thanks for your input. We are doing it how we are doing it. All videos are free, and yes we accept donations. Thank you. I have seen your videos. They are quite slow paced, and quite boring. I hope I can entertain a younger generation then you guys are.
> 
> BTW because of your videos I have come to love the little vega, and have recommended her over many other pocket cruisers.


I think you need to watch his and Laura's videos again, way better production value than what you just posted. You post a shot of you on the motorcycle saying something about one third of the way, or something then you just mumble while you show a McDonald's, not exactly riveting. Not to mention the music that has no apparent connection to what is on screen. It does not build as action on screen does, not sure why such dramatic music with just a few clips. If you think Chuck and Laura's videos are too slow, then perhaps cruising will not be what you are expecting. Lots of slow boring times.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

You know UPac, I think we got off on the wrong foot here. I went back and re read the whole thread. I think we have a lot in common, actually.

Motorcycles for example. I have had a motorcycle license continuously since 1969. A LOT of miles on three continents and quite a few laps around a closed course. My wife wore the #6 plate in the Hawaii Road Race Association her fifth and final season. She is also a diver and former PADI Instructor. Both of us have done a lot of touring on sport bikes. That is something I think you will be doing a lot more of than I will in the future. The kind of riding you are talking about is something I can no longer do unfortunately.

As for bringing a motorcycle and SCUBA gear on the boat - much as we'd like to, it is in conflict with our minimalist philosophy. Besides, our boat is way too small. I did, however know a cruiser in Hawaii who carried a XLH1000 all around the Pacific on his 48 footer back in the 80's. He was a steel boat builder named John Hutton. You still see some of his boats around. Very distinctive steel cutters. Anyway, he cut a hatch in the fore deck and used a spinnaker pole to boom the bike into the hold. He tied it down like you would strap down a bike in a pickup truck. It would work a lot easier with lighter bike. Pretty slick.

Fair winds


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

I would consider myself a happy mix of both.
Slow and relaxed, with occasional adrenaline rushes brought on by either speed, or risk.
I have been slowing down a lot as I age.

Thank you for the tip on the composing before placing text into Vegas pro. 
I had written it on paper, as I still love to storyboard on paper, but that's not enough to catch errors.
I will check out your youtube page when I get a few min.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

titustiger27 said:


> asking for donations aside.. well first, nice vids.. I like he discussions between you and the wife, and the facts.. like the weather... or even the trash count you are talking about in this video from Oct. 11, 2011..
> 
> but back to donations --- do you or could you get some advertising $$$ from Google?


First, thanks for watching. Yes, we get money from Google. This month, the combined total for two websites and the YouTube channel was just enough to cover my usual bar tab (One pint of Alaskan IPA per day at Kito's Kave) and leave a nice tip.



> Edit: one thing I find troublesome with youtube -- i wish there was a way (or someone could tell me about it) to get to the first video and watch them in order


It depends on how a channel is organized. On Cruising Lealea we have organized all our videos into playlists. For Example Cruising Lealea in Hawaii You can click "Playlists" at the top of the page, just below the banner and watch each series in chronological order.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Vega,

I saw a couple of the play lists... I just wish there was a grid of some sort (not just you)

300 299 298 297
296 295 294 293
etc

That sounds better than I thought. I have always heard you get like 27¢ a week (or less).

One that that should be pointed out on all videos --- regardless how you pay for it --- seldom can you not learn something from another person's work


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

UnionPacific said:


> The plan is lithium grease, and a cover. We will see if that works.


I don't know..I'd rethink the idea by using a smaller,lighter, cheaper dual sport then the rather more expensive and heavier BMW though a great bike and proven world traveller..but those are just my 1 and 1/2 cents of worthless opinion..


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

titustiger27 said:


> Vega,
> 
> I saw a couple of the play lists... I just wish there was a grid of some sort (not just you)
> 
> ...


My second channel was hit for TOS violation, prior to that I had 250,000 views and was earning about $5 a week. Now those videos are all free, lol. Thats why you cannot rely on youtube to pay you. They can and will shut you down for a violation that their algorithm detects, you can appeal, but its useless as they think their system is perfect, and they will not even discuss it.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

aa3jy said:


> I don't know..I'd rethink the idea by using a smaller,lighter, cheaper dual sport then the rather more expensive and heavier BMW though a great bike and proven world traveller..but those are just my 1 and 1/2 cents of worthless opinion..


We were going to use the honda 250. I believe the BMW to be a more comfortable two-up cruiser, and the power of the 800CC fuel injected engine will be appreciated. Every once in a while I like to hug the tank and hit 140.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> If you donate $5 to me I'll get my clothes off and send you the video


Mark I have sent 10 so you can keep them on.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> If you donate $5 to me I'll get my clothes off and send you the video


I'll send you 5 bucks to keep your gear on.:laugher


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

UnionPacific said:


> We were going to use the honda 250. I believe the BMW to be a more comfortable two-up cruiser, and the power of the 800CC fuel injected engine will be appreciated. Every once in a while I like to hug the tank and hit 140.


Is that the vessel in the back ground that your putting the bike on?


----------



## goat (Feb 23, 2014)

Delezynski said:


> Dave_E,
> 
> GO FOR IT! I know a few times other cruisers/people gave me the razz as "not living the moment" because I had an eye in the camera.
> 
> ...


Just don't be this guy









goat


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

MarkofSeaLife 

you need to find a way to 'crowd source' keeping your clothes on, you could be rich


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

UnionPacific said:


> They are quite slow paced, and quite boring.


Honestly, that's exactly what I thought about _your_ video. Okay, maybe not "_quite_ boring" but at least "boring".


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Srat a new thread, I would be happy to help you find the right one. Wow, what a hijack. 
Now back to insulting me for soliciting donations please


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

UnionPacific said:


> Srat a new thread, I would be happy to help you find the right one. Wow, what a hijack.
> Now back to insulting me for soliciting donations please


How much are you going to charge us for this link 

Where did you put it...? Or didn't you... who is going to start it.. someone with video experience. coughvega cough


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

BTW, I did not mean to imply, by any of my comments, that you cannot make money using the YouTube model. You certainly can. I know people who are making six figures on it. It is just that it takes a lot of










Which is incompatible with the cruising lifestyle, at least as I want to live it.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

vega1860 said:


> BTW, I did not mean to imply, by any of my comments, that you cannot make money using the YouTube model. You certainly can. I know people who are making six figures on it. It is just that it takes a lot of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some *supreme* irony that Bob Denver played the beatnik and the clumsey first mate on the S. S. Minnow.. especially in this thread


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

started a new thread

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/off-topic/189113-movie-making-software-fliming.html


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I've moved all posts relating to video editing to Titus's new thread.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/off-to...e-fliming.html


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

UP,

I think that what most here find distasteful is that you pulled a "bait & switch" on unsuspecting folks. We followed a link for a video only to find a solicitation for donations.

Not cool.

Had you embedded a link directly to the YouTube page, I'm guessing that reactions would not have been so negative.

It's not that you are trying to fund your stuff through donations, it's that _you're trolling for dollars on what is supposed to be a non-commercial forum_.

Just my $.02


----------



## Whitebread117 (Sep 20, 2014)

smackdaddy said:


> Honestly, that's exactly what I thought about _your_ video. Okay, maybe not "_quite_ boring" but at least "boring".


This.

If you think a GS is an " adrenaline" bike, or an "adventure" bike, you aren't connecting with your target audience (unless you're expecting retirees to crowdsource your adventure).

Look man, I'm trying to be a fan. Anyone who actually goes out and tries instead of armchair quarterbacking their awesomeness is a step ahead in my book. But some random shots of murky water and and a tach run-up on a non-fast bike with some random editing (text typos are an absolute deal breaker- download an ap for god's sake) and completely unrelated music isn't going to cut it. Especially when You Haven't Gone Anywhere Yet. Post the build up once you have a "we're on the move" video. Mention that you accept donations AFTER you post a couple of high quality (both in resolution and substance) videos.

Unlike some, I'm not at all against the crowd sourced funding idea. You provide an interesting and well prepared diversion from daily life and I'm all for you getting some $ for your work, and that business model does work (at least for now). But you must provide the former before you can expect the latter.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

When I was in film school my senior project was a 28 minute dramatic short. My opening sequence kicked ass. Primarily because I went out and found other opening sequences that I thought were cool, and essentially copied them shot for shot. I referred to it more as an homage than plagiarism. It came out really cool, I got an A, and a degree. My point is, find some videos that you think are really really well done, study them, try to emulate them...add your own style for sure...but professionalism is the key (and as I'm sure you are aware, it starts with well-lit shots that are in focus, white-balance, spell check, and good audio)


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Tenoch said:


> When I was in film school my senior project was a 28 minute dramatic short. My opening sequence kicked ass. Primarily because I went out and found other opening sequences that I thought were cool, and essentially copied them shot for shot. I referred to it more as an homage than plagiarism. It came out really cool, I got an A, and a degree. My point is, find some videos that you think are really really well done, study them, try to emulate them...add your own style for sure...but professionalism is the key (and as I'm sure you are aware, it starts with well-lit shots that are in focus, white-balance, spell check, and good audio)


I wouldn't even go that far... find one little thing... could be stylistic or it just could be a transition, where you go from a guy talking to an ocean scene and you use a 'ripple' transition that tells the story

Edit -- Just try a transition.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Me I am not so much against anyone trying on the crowdsourcing lurk as simply not understanding it. I'm having enough trouble getting the money together to fund my own bloody cruising without funding someone else's unless that someone else has a need that I think is deserving of support or at the very least has a very compelling story to tell. 

I wanna sail my boat, ride my bike and go for a bit of snorkle, simply does not cut it. 

YMMV.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

tdw said:


> Me I am not so much against anyone trying on the crowdsourcing lurk as simply not understanding it. I'm having enough trouble getting the money together to fund my own bloody cruising without funding someone else's unless that someone else has a need that I think is deserving of support or at the very least has a very compelling story to tell.
> 
> I wanna sail my boat, ride my bike and go for a bit of snorkle, simply does not cut it.
> 
> YMMV.


I am not against crowd sourcing, per se, either. I think it is a good way to raise money for a project that provides some financial return or other benefit to investors - What is the ROI?

This looks to me like someone trying to fund his extended vacation in return for letting you watch the home movies he plans to take while he's out spending your money. More power to you if you can do it. PT Barnum wasn't wrong.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

vega1860 said:


> I am not against crowd sourcing, per se, either. I think it is a good way to raise money for a project that provides some financial return or other benefit to investors - What is the ROI?
> 
> This looks to me like someone trying to fund his extended vacation in return for letting you watch the home movies he plans to take while he's out spending your money. More power to you if you can do it. PT Barnum wasn't wrong.


OTOH, if you can toss your lunch at the end of every episode like some folks well then . . . you'll win yerself some fans!


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, some of you are having a typical "forum reaction" of being overcritical.
I have always given credit to those with the guts to post in forums, especially after an accident, or life changing event. Members of forums tend to over react, be overcritical, or jovial at misfortune. I personally find that it can provide some feedback that is useful and some that should be ignored..

On the "home movies" aspect: One of my favourite youtube films is a home movie style.





The video I have just made, that you all seem to hate, is simply a teaser trailer. Not an actual video in the series. Therefore season 0-1.
The true style of our videos will be long cuts. Not short clips. They will not be over edited. The style is to copy a Long Way Round video style for the motorcycle portion. The diving will gain a few lights and will not be bothered with in silty water.
The yachting will be done with a camcorder and will look very good.

As for the BMW not being fast, lol. Its one of the quickest road and trail bikes made, only second to the big bore 1200's. The BMW will blow the doors off the KTM and the Honda.


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

I must be missing something here. I clicked on the video and it took me to youtube and the video. During the video it briefly said "support us". Is that what everyone is bashing this guy over. I admit I just read a couple of pages before I had read enough and just came to the comment section. I read a lot of blogs and videos posted by sailors. I am stuck working for a living and get my fix by watching and reading about others who do. Quite a few these days have places for donations, I would say it is becoming the norm. Why several of you are bashing this guy for doing what so many others have done and are doing now is beyond me. I have had the privilege of having many hobbies in my life, meeting lots of good people along the way. I have meet some great people in my sailing adventures so far but I have also noticed that the sailing community seems to have a fairly large share of very judgmental people who have inflated opinions of themselves and are to quick to look down on others. We all put our pants on one leg at a time. Also, if you do not have anything good to say just say nothing at all.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

UnionPacific said:


> As for the BMW not being fast, lol. Its one of the quickest road and trail bikes made, only second to the big bore 1200's. The BMW will blow the doors off the KTM and the Honda.


As an owner of the larger BMW..I think the Ducati Multistrada or the newer Triumph Tiger XC just might give it a run for its money...

By the way..here's another approach on getting that bike onboard... <Grin>


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

aa3jy said:


> As an owner of the larger BMW..I think the Ducati Multistrada or the newer Triumph Tiger XC just might give it a run for its money...
> 
> By the way..here's another approach on getting that bike onboard... <Grin>


I have seen that vid before. Thats basically the end of the bike 
I do not believe the duck or the multitool is as good offroad by what I have been reading. I have watched reviews that says they are both better road machines but offroad they were too heavy if I remember correctly.
Everything is a tradeoff, but I love my heated grips and ABS that saved me from a bad fall on ice once, and paid for itself.
Empty my bike weighs 377# The Tiger is 100# more.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

blowinstink said:


> OTOH, if you can toss your lunch at the end of every episode like some folks well then . . . you'll win yerself some fans!


We have a very high level of dedication to the art. Even so, we could only keep it up for about thirty videos.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Kyhillbilly said:


> I must be missing something here. I clicked on the video and it took me to youtube and the video.


The link that was the problem was a link to a crowdsourcing site. It has been removed so yes, you did miss something.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

tdw said:


> The link that was the problem was a link to a crowdsourcing site. It has been removed so yes, you did miss something, but not much.


I fixed it. Seriously, it was a link. Not a big deal, or a sign of me standing with kids on the corner begging for cash. Thou I may just spoof such a thing on a future video now that such a big deal was made of it.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

UnionPacific said:


> ** snip }
> On the "home movies" aspect: One of my favourite youtube films is a home movie style.
> 
> 
> ...


How is this 'home movie'? I think of home movies to be 
a) cameras that don't move
b) people that pose like they are being photographed
c) bad quality

The link has some choppiness that kind of goes with old home movies.. but I think that is because they use some of the speed settings of the GoPro

edit: sorry if that is critical

But the composition and editing in this video is beyond home movie. and the quality is great


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

UnionPacific said:


> I fixed it. Seriously, it was a link. Not a big deal, or a sign of me standing with kids on the corner begging for cash. Thou I may just spoof such a thing on a future video now that such a big deal was made of it.


It should be added it was more than the link... there were were more than one cheeky posts after your first post... and in the end I think a couple times people have backed off and tried to bury the hatchet with you...


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

So when can I expect the next video (I've been teased enough!) Not really interested in the motor biking (my Honda CL 350 days are way behind me) or cleaning boat bottoms. But I am really interested in all the work and upgrades you have done on UPac. That kind of stuff is very useful to all of us who are planning on going cruising next year.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

GeorgeB said:


> So when can I expect the next video (I've been teased enough!) Not really interested in the motor biking (my Honda CL 350 days are way behind me) or cleaning boat bottoms. But I am really interested in all the work and upgrades you have done on UPac. That kind of stuff is very useful to all of us who are planning on going cruising next year.


Going to try for one a month. Its a hard transition, to go from just working, to working and recording it. I sometimes finish a job and say, "I should have recorded that....
Target run time is 15:00 each.


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

Tdw, thank you for that. I went back yesterday after I had more time to read all the pages and picked up on that. Some of these video bloggers are raking in the cash. I really think you have to be at the top of game to see that kind of money. I myself cannot see paying anyone else to play and have fun on my dime. If you have the means and ability to do it and want to post it on the net for me to read and view, that is awesome I will be more than happy to take you up on that. Once you put a $ on it guess I am going somewhere else. But that's just me. Its a free economy and all about supply and demand. To all of those that are successful with it, I truly am happy for ya. I am sure you spend a lot of time and effort on it.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Kyhillbilly said:


> Tdw, thank you for that. I went back yesterday after I had more time to read all the pages and picked up on that. Some of these video bloggers are raking in the cash. I really think you have to be at the top of game to see that kind of money. I myself cannot see paying anyone else to play and have fun on my dime. If you have the means and ability to do it and want to post it on the net for me to read and view, that is awesome I will be more than happy to take you up on that. Once you put a $ on it guess I am going somewhere else. But that's just me. Its a free economy and all about supply and demand. To all of those that are successful with it, I truly am happy for ya. I am sure you spend a lot of time and effort on it.


please list for me all the free entertainment that is also good.
Even going to see a play, visiting a state park, cost money now.
Think of me like a mime on the street, your free to watch, but if you enjoy it and take a photo I will mime to the donation box. Nothing wrong with that, but then I typically give something to the good mimes. 
Anyone who has, or has had cable has paid for things far worse then sailing videos. After all, my videos are made first for learning, then for enjoyment, then for money.

My last youtube channel had about 160,000 views, and earned me a whopping $100.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Kyhillbilly said:


> Tdw, thank you for that. I went back yesterday after I had more time to read all the pages and picked up on that. Some of these video bloggers are raking in the cash. I really think you have to be at the top of game to see that kind of money. I myself cannot see paying anyone else to play and have fun on my dime. If you have the means and ability to do it and want to post it on the net for me to read and view, that is awesome I will be more than happy to take you up on that. Once you put a $ on it guess I am going somewhere else. But that's just me. Its a free economy and all about supply and demand. To all of those that are successful with it, I truly am happy for ya. I am sure you spend a lot of time and effort on it.


I have been pondering this thread and the emotions in it for some time now.

It seems to me that it brings out the differences between the generations (in general, NOT specific) Three generations ago, a LOT of people were happy to just have a job. Two generations ago, people had a heavy work ethic in working for there pay. The new generation is into pay me and I will work. *NOTE:I am NOT condoning or condemning any of the generations! *

I THINK, this thread would have gotten some good feedback about the video and it's quality, had it not started by requesting funding *(OF ANY TYPE)*

I myself find the video a bit disjointed, not leading the viewer from one subject to the other in a coherent way. I don't feel young excitement in it. Blending raw excitement (motorcycling, I own 2) with the mild, self directed cruising life, and sublime SCUBA diving could be a fun blend, IF done correctly. BUT it will be a hard blend. Just my view.

Not sure how others saw it, but there was a white oblong *empty* box over the video. It only had text in it at the end for 2 or 3 seconds?? As others have said, work on the spelling.

I would have labeled it as "Our first video". Adding that "good" to the title put a lot of expectations out there.

In the thread discussion it was said it was aimed at the younger generation. SO it's going to disregard 2 of the 3 generations?

The last thing is if it's aimed at one of the three generation, loose the ego as 2/3 of the reviews will be unkind.

My view.
Good luck and hope all goes well!

Greg


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

1. S/V Delos provides an awesome video series for free on youtube.
2. Drake Paragon series is awesome as well.
3. Cruising Lealea is a good series, "found it yesturday because of this channel". 
4. The Blog of Katie & Jessie on a boat. 
5. Sundowner Sails again.

All Free.

They are those who make and sell dvd's about their adventures that I would like to see but just not enough to pay money for. Like I said, its all about supply and demand.
If you have something I want bad enough I will pay for it.

As for the mime scenario, nothing wrong with that. 

P.S. Was not attacking you in anyway, just stating my opinion. The personality coming across on the screen is a bit abrasive. No big deal to me but if you want people to give you their hard earned money, that's not the way to do it.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Kyhillbilly said:


> 1. S/V Delos provides an awesome video series for free on youtube.
> 2. Drake Paragon series is awesome as well.
> 3. Cruising Lealea is a good series, "found it yesturday because of this channel".
> 4. The Blog of Katie & Jessie on a boat.
> ...


The first two you mention have XXXXXXXXXXXXX making close to $2000 each video. Each video has a link to donate  My personality is like a cross country ski skin. One way I am smooth and glide easy, the other way I am rough, and prickly. Depends how someone rubs me.


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

And that would be my reference to the video bloggers that are raking in the cash. Yet they are still free on youtube. If I had to pay to watch them first probably would not happen. But then again "its all about supply and demand".


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Delezynski said:


> Blending raw excitement (motorcycling, I own 2) with the mild, self directed cruising life, and sublime SCUBA diving could be a fun blend, IF done correctly. BUT it will be a hard blend. Just my view.


I "blend well" with my SCUBA gear on my R1200GS/A the only problem that I have is transporting tanks which usually rent at location. Some people ask why not a side car..though I own one..I prefer my solo trips to north Fla's springs on two wheels.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

aa3jy said:


> I "blend well" with my SCUBA gear on my R1200GS/A the only problem that I have is transporting tanks which usually rent at location. Some people ask why not a side car..though I own one..I prefer my solo trips to north Fla's springs on two wheels.


Ahhhhh.... to be young again.

My early 1070s fusion rush dream was to strap on my SCUBA gear, and Hang glide from Mauna Kea volcano on the island of Hawaii into the Pacific, and dive to 100 Ft. NO Go-Pro in them days! :laugher

Greg


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Delezynski said:


> Ahhhhh.... to be young again.
> 
> My early 1070s fusion rush dream was to strap on my SCUBA gear, and Hang glide from Mauna Kea volcano on the island of Hawaii into the Pacific, and dive to 100 Ft. NO Go-Pro in them days! :laugher
> 
> Greg


No not really I'm a bit older than you think..I'll give you a hint...Im a Woodstock 'survivor'..&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

UnionPacific said:


> good mimes


????????

Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Minnesail said:


> ????????
> 
> Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Couple thoughts

First... Is the only choice for marketing videos: youtube (or vimeo), what I mean.. what if you didn't 'give it away' but took it to Sundance or other film festival. Or work out a distribution deal of some sort.

In the 60's I remember going with my dad to these 'sportsmen movies' they were mostly shown at gun clubs and were much like the tv show "Mutual of Omaha Wild Kingdom"

I am thinking something like Warren Miller Ski Movies

Another thought... for most hobbies (even hobbies like sailing that can be a lifestyle) there probably isn't a big enough market. And the market they do have is other hobbyist 

I would bet that 70% of the viewers of sailing movies are sailers.... if you take out 'how to' videos, the sailing audience might go down to 65%


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> If you donate $5 to me I'll get my clothes off and send you the video


Hey Mark, if you send me $5.00 I WON'T take off ANY of my clothes!
Now THAT'S extortion.


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

Kyhillbilly said:


> I have also noticed that the sailing community seems to have a fairly large share of very judgmental people who have inflated opinions of themselves and are to quick to look down on others. We all put our pants on one leg at a time. Also, if you do not have anything good to say just say nothing at all.


I have found that most any sport group is composed of the same ratios of people.

Not to wrinkle your shorts but I don't always put my pants on one leg at a time. When I realized this I had a good laugh. See, I hurt my back and had trouble with that. Now I often lay on my back, throw my pants over my head, bend both knees and throw the pants onto both legs at the same time. If you have a bad back, try it. Not like other people. Ha Ha!

This is the second time I have posted and feel like I should have kept the mothers advice. Then I would not have to keep coming back to this train wreck. If all follow then this stupid thread will just go away. But like a train wreck for many (most?) one cannot easily look away.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

I was first to jump on this thread with criticism of the OP. 

In the original post, asking for a critique of his work, the links sent me to a pay per view and subscription site. I found it insulting to be asked to pay for the privilege of providing critical analysis. The links have since been changed. Had the links that are displayed now been in the original post, I would not have made the comment I did and this thread would have gone a completely different direction (And would have been much shorter)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

vega1860 said:


> I was first to jump on this thread with criticism of the OP.
> 
> In the original post, asking for a critique of his work, the links sent me to a pay per view and subscription site. I found it insulting to be asked to pay for the privilege of providing critical analysis. The links have since been changed. Had the links that are displayed now been in the original post, I would not have made the comment I did and this thread would have gone a completely different direction (And would have been much shorter)


Valid point so lets call a halt to the proceedings.

UP ... you are more than welcome to start a new thread re your videos.


----------

